# P227 tearing up at the range. Range report and pictorial review



## TheMystro (Jul 1, 2015)

Its no secrete that I like Sig guns. There is a reason for this and its because they shoot and do it while oozing quality. Its that X factor that most can feel when picking up a classic P series. The P227 has that X factor in spades. This gun seems to do no wrong for me.



The background of this particular P227 was previously owned by another forum member that also has high standards on how a Sig should perform. The P227 has a Short Reset Trigger installed as well as a classic German trigger with the striations on them. It also has a modded trigger that gives it a sub 4lbs single action pull and a 10lbs double action pull. This is a deadly combination in a gun like this. Top this awesome package off with a set of Sig G10 Magwell grips that were cut down to fit the P227 without the extended magwell extension. I cant believe this modded grip isnt a factory option because it makes the grip. I did some finishing work with a dremmel and sandpaper only because I am a bit OCD and cant leave any mod alone.



The gun already had a documented 700 trouble free rounds through it with the previous owner. I managed to put another 300 rounds in two separate days.

Day 1 the weather was 92 degrees and humid. The gun shot perfect. The very first mag I ever shot through the gun had to be documented below.  Other than its poi being a touch lower than all my other Sigs. The sights were the typical #6 front and #8 rear. I like a slight under target hold that all my other P226/P229/P320,etc.. have in my hands. No biggie. WWB, Gold Dot, and Federal all shot identical with tight groups. PerFecta shot just o.k. No malfunctions but I probably wont buy Perfecta again. 
Pics from Day 1....



4 full mags without stopping. 




Day 2..... I replaced the front #6 night sight with a #8 night sight I took off another Sig. (Pays to have alot of Sigs) I then ordered a replacement #8 for that gun. Back out to my tactical range. 
Oh baby did the sight change do the trick! I could do no wrong with the P227. It literally stacked bullets at will. 
I moved out to 30 yards and the group was still very good for standing shots.



So at this point I would say that this particular modded P227 is about as perfect as it gets.



I found the P227 fit in all my P226 holsters and carried easily. The weight of a fully loaded P227 is exactly what a fully loaded P226 40S&w weighs. I couldnt get the gun to fail regardless on how I shot it. It didnt care if it shot 185 jhp or 230 jhp. 
The P227 really works for my application and this highly modded P227 is every thing you could ever wish for in a pistol. Its a reliable and accurate Sig that shoots big holes in anything you aim at. I am thrilled with this gun.

_Special thanks to tkepk181 for having such good taste in modifications to this fine pistol._


----------



## USMarine89 (Apr 5, 2014)

Great review.:smt023:smt023


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice Mystro, thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

...:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I shot a factory-stock P227 a couple of months ago at a local range's "SIG day", sponsored by a local sporting goods store. You could shoot any SIG pistol on the line (up to 5 models; they had a dozen different pistols available), but you were only given 3 rounds of ammo for each one. Having heard great things about the P227, that's where I started. 3 shots, single-action, 10 yards -- one slightly-larger-than-bullet-diameter hole in the "X" ring. Very comfortable, grip fit my hand well, all controls seemed manageable, nice trigger action.

I've shot many SIGS over the last several decades, but this is the first one that has found a spot on "The List" (my potential future purchases).


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice, very nice. That pistol is a beast! :mrgreen:


----------



## wintergreen (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got my 227 last Friday. Looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Great review. I'm wondering why Sig went back to the hollow roll pin in the slide. A Sig Rep. told me they went to the solid pin because the hollow pin was breaking when shooting +P ammo. Do you know if the 227 is rated for +P?


----------



## mcltc (Sep 27, 2015)

Agree with DJ that the grip was much more comfortable than I thought a staggered stack .45 would be - not much larger than a P226, unless you held the two back to back. Mine also shot low using factory sights and a 6 o'clock hold, though that's the hold I'd used for my p220


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I went for the P227 Carry and it's been a great shooting Sig. The grip is not much larger then the one on my P226-WK-25,so i have no problem with the P227s grip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. Great looking gun!


----------

